# Going bald... change meds??



## Butterflyjkg (Nov 29, 2011)

I posted in two different places on here about my hair dropping out. I'm not trying to take over the boards, I just want to reach as many people as I can about this. 
I am fairly new here and I don't know much at all about different meds. I have my thyroid removed back in October of '11 because of a tiny papillary nodule. I have been taking Levothyroxine and was switched to Levoxyl by my Endo on the first visit. I don't know if I like her or not. I told her I am having terrible hair loss and she said "that's not from the missing thyroid... take Vitamin D." OKAY... I already do, so...???

Well, my hair is still coming out in wads. Half of it is gone at least. I feel tired and generally lazy all the time. Does your hair fall out on Armour? I don't even know WHAT Armour is, really. I just want to feel okay and KEEP MY HAIR ON MY HEAD. I would rather feel crappy WITH hair , then feel great withOUT hair to be honest.

My doctor said my TSH reading are fine.. being .54 or something like that.... VERY LOW. She didn't mention any T3 or T4 and she didn't write me a script to have those done, either. I don't go back til April and frankly, I am NOT okay with my hair falling out. I posted about this in the Thyroid Cancer part on here too.

I am just wondering if you go bald on ANY meds or just synthetics or what?? Little help, please!!! Wait! Listen...sssshhhhh..... you hear that?? It's the sound of my HAIR FALLING OUT!!! What will ultimately STOP this hair loss? Just one day my body will decide that enough has fallen out? I don't get it.

So can someone please school me on Armour, and Nature Thryoid ......etc.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I am a Levoxyl user and had lost about 1/3 of my hair prior to starting medication.

I had the opposite effect, all my hair has grown back on the Levoxyl once I got to the correct level. My hair is fuller now that it has been in years. Unfortunately, all the hairs that fell out were light brown and all the ones that grew back were silver!!

I sense you are not medicated properly and you may need to find a doctor that will work with you on it. I am one of the biggest proponents on this board of trying the T4 medication route before going adding T3 either as a supplement or as a combo medication such as Armour. But I am also a strong believer that many people need to add T3 to be well and feel well. Although those people can be any of us, it seems to be more common in those without a thyroid either chemically or surgically.

You need a doctor who will treat you on something other than TSH. You need a doctor who will look at your FT4 and FT3 numbers. It should be evident from your FT3 number whether you are converting enough T4 to T3 naturally or whether you need to add T3 to your medication. You need a doctor who will listen and help.

It is not about your hair falls out on synthetic or doesn't on Armour. It is about finding the right medication for you that will make you well so you grow hair again and feel well. For me that is Levoxyl, it doesn't sound like it is for you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You'll note that hair loss is listed as a side effect on synthetic t4 meds. So, it could be your body adjusting (as mine is) or it could mean a need for combo meds, but you'll never know based on TSH alone. You'll need the frees as well. Otherwise its a guessing game.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My hair fell out for at least 4 months after my surgery/after starting on Levothyroxine. It stopped falling out and has grown back in.

If you read the drug information, you will see that hair loss is one of the side effects of the drugs themselves (generally temporary...a few months)...it's not from losing your thyroid (I don't think). If I were you, I'd stick with the same drug for a few more months, rather than starting all over with new side effects from a new drug. My fear is that if you start a new T4 drug, you'll start the "hair loss clock" all over again, whereas now, you might be getting near the tail end of it with Levoxyl.

I know nothing about Armour and hair loss...hopefully others will comment on that.


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

I started taking Armour about 5 months ago after years on synthrid or levoxyl. It works well for me because I really need the T3. I would really encourage you to get your FT4 and FT3 done at a local lab and don't wait untill April. See if your Dr will order it now and if not go online and do it yourself. You need that info to know what's really going on. When you get the results check back in and post them so members can offer their great advice.I used this one
http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_tests.php?category=11&view=category_result


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Butterflyjkg, I just want to add that if you do get your labs done, make sure you have been on the same dose for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## Butterflyjkg (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I've been on the same dose since day 1. Never had an increase of any kind. I'm just magically where I need to be!! How about that!!????

Pre surgery my T4 was 1.16... and TSH was 3.08

Never had T4 taken AFTER surgery.. guess that's not important!

Only things I had checked AFTER were Parathormone which is 21 and TSH which is .54.

Like I said, I think I'm not getting the right care. I think my Endo should have sent me for a list of tests. Is it right to go 6 months with NO tests at all when my hair is not staying on and I just had surgery on Oct. 18th???

Even so, in April I am scheduled for TSH only Thyroglobulin only???? I think I am going to make a list of things I am not happy with and schedule an appointment SOON. So people are thinking that if I change to Nature Throid I will still have the hair loss? I've been on my current meds since Oct 19th. I would think 4 months of raining hair would be enough already.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I am re-posting what I just put on your other post.



> No other tests were performed since 11/22/11 because I AM FINE and I need to stop worrying and go live my life!!


Butterfly -

Your doctor is being negligent by not running testing other than TSH on you.

Go to www.healthcheckusa.com and order Thyroid Panel II with TSH. There are other sites that run thyroid testing - this is the one I use when I feel the need for testing and my doctor won't run the tests, which is rare for me these days.

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/Thyroi...ith-TSH/46938/

For $85 you can know for sure how your replacement meds are working. Discount code 12345 should give you a 10% discount.

Post your result when you get them.

Start looking for a new doctor to treat you for replacement meds.


----------

